

A quote on Startup - Aarvay

Startups win by doing something small, really really well. Usually 10 features does not sell better than one good feature!
======
Aarvay
I strongly believe on this!

~~~
shaggy_prime
Im currently working on this. I guess we are pretty much on the same track!
But its pretty rare to see startups with brilliant ideas! Good point though.

------
vipivip
True.

